# Apocalypse Now // my first oil painting



## maxaux (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey,
I started using oil colors since two weeks. This is the first painting that came out of it. I was using quite a small canvas (22,5x17cm) to prevent myself from going too much into detail, so I could just focus on the colors.

Here is a link to the high-res picture and other paintings of mine: https://imgur.com/gallery/NuzLJ

Send me some feedback!


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Very good! It is kind of vanGoghish. You have taken advantage of that wonderful characteristic of oil paint, namely to create pastose layers. If you don't want to waste too much oil paint, you should consider buying a can of Gamblin Cold Wax Medium. It is made of beeswax, suitable for making oil paint pastose. 

Mats


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love this style, as said above definitely Van Gogh(ish). Still with oils you have a knack for them.


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

I really like this a lot! The colors are amazing!


----------

